# I hate it when



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

This happens

http://www.joe-ks.com/MultiMedia/SharkAttack.mpe


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahahahaha that SUCKS!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO good one!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mcdonalds fish link

http://www.cs.adelaide.edu.au/~evan/project/mcdo.mpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very cool fish doc!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO Baby, u liked it


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

lol
too funny.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

keep um coming lol


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

that was class thanks for putting that on !


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I loved it that is so funny.
thanks for finding these movies and posting them


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh boy! You guys are nuts. Must say though I throughly enjoyed the McDonalds one


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Learn some more of the true hazzards of fish bowls.

http://www.jktyre.com/realaudio/fish-bowl.rm


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

How to catch wild salmon

http://www.sheilasmith.net/funnies/video-files/Bear3.mpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahaha i love that one!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL LOL LOL those all are great!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is another one.
http://www.aworldoffish.com/fun/humor/videos/orca.mpeghttp://www.aworldoffish.com/fun/humor/videos/orca.mpeg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha i never use this expression but ROTFLMAO


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG that's hillarious. How do you guys find these?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lets try one more

http://www.aworldoffish.com/fun/humor/videos/language.mpeg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha what a funny kitty


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I love that goldfish


----------

